# How to dress a Squirrel or Rabbit



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

To clean the squirrel, cut the middle of the back right in the center, take fingers and spread until you can tear the skin off the squirrel crossways on the back. Make sure to get all the skin off while stripping and make sure that no hair touches the meat because it becomes imbedded in the meat. After the squirrel is skinned, cut the head and feet off. Gut after this process and look for bloody spots or black spots on the meat. If you see this, then this is where the buckshot or bullet has entered. Make sure to get this out of the meat since this can contain lead. Wash a few times with cold water and changing the water often. Use lots of salt to get the game out of the meat. Make sure when gutting that you do not puncture the bowels nor that you get any of this on the meat. Try to use .22 calibers instead of buckshot because hard nose (not hollow point) bullets are easier on the game and doesn’t tear up the meat bad.
Note: You can use the same method above for rabbits. I prefer the rabbit meat over the squirrel.


----------

